# How many times have you been bucked off?



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I lost count about 15 years ago...lol


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I've fallen off 5 times in my riding career, but only one of those times was because of a buck. It was my first ride on Scout, and I insisted on riding in my English saddle. Yeah, idiot move, riding a new horse of unknown training level in the least secure saddle I own. He'd apparently never cantered with a girth tightened before. He got a little excited in the trot and goosed up into a canter, and the girth caught him and he threw a little buck that I wasn't expecting, and I ate arena dirt.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

once... so far


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

lucky people! xD i have been bucked off at least 5 times, just jack. lol


----------



## Mare in foal (Jan 27, 2010)

lol bucked? im not sure... but in the 12 years I've been riding, I must have fallen off around 40 times lol!!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Twice, on two different horses (a year or so apart). Both during expensive clinics with a professional audience. Great timing I have, eh? For my credit, they were both spook bucks and took me by surprise to say the least.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have only been actually bucked off maybe 3 or 4 times in 25 years. However, I have fallen countless times due to spooks or me just having my head up my butt.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Iv ate dirt a few times over my 6 years of riding, Nothing serious (knock on wood)... .Yeah I havent been riding as long as many of you but HEY you gotta start somewhere. 

Before I started having issues with my back, I could handle just about every buck but the off gaurd spooks got me a few times. I also tried out my friends english saddle...

Me+english saddle+ spooked horse = Hanging off the side of the horse with my foot stuck. Not fun, Dont worry my head and shoulder broke the fall LOL


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh god, Chinga use to be terrible! Every ride we'd have a buck, or four! Although suprizingly he's only got me off twice and Corby's gotten me off once, although hers was a full rear, buck, wee. Type thing ... mares.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

i have been bucked more times then i have fallen but Buzz always used to buck after jumps :roll:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ive only ever been bucked off twice...once off a 12hh pony & the time i broke my arm. mostly i can ride them out though


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Once, laid me up for a few months due to an injured foot issue. Boogered me up, but broke nothing. Been dumped or fell off numerous times, I'm too old for that crap now.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm... I've only been actually bucked off once maybe twice *knocks on wood* but I've fallen off or been falling on many more times.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Zero, but then Thoroughbreds are not talented buckers.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I've only been bucked off once... on a lunge line. xD Was having a lunge lesson on a Shire/Percheron greenie and he started acting up while I had no stirrups or reins and was doing some sort of exercise with my arms. He gave a little crowhop which got me unbalanced and followed through with a buck and I hit the dirt.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I've never had a horse succeed in throwing me, via bolting, rearing, bucking, etc. I only ever fall off because I do something stupid like try to swing up and on and end up swinging up and over. Or we'll be going along fine and dandy and I just... fall. Pathetic really. But when a horse tries to dislodge me, it turns my butt to glue and I will NOT come off, haha.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Once, so far. That's why I'm stuck at home right now!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Lets see...lol, well I've been bucked off twice. HUGE powerful SSH mare got stung by a horse fly when going up a really steep hill. I managed to stick with her until we got to the top and out of the trees but i bailed after that cuz I was losing my seat anyway. Second time was a 16hh+ TWH gelding i was giving a spring tune up. Going along sweet as pie and then WAM all the sudden I was flat on my back in the mud,lol.
Been thrown out the side door on an unexpected spin, over the shoulder cuz the mare took off down a hill and screeched to a halt halfway down, managed to land on my butt in front of her with the reins in my hand and her looking down with a very smug self satisfied look on her face. Also sailed through the air because I was stupid and didn't check the girth after someone saddled her for me. Slipped way down when I tried to mount and before I could get off she gave a tremenous crowhop and I landed about 15 ft away,lol.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Hmmm. Well, I've fallen off at least a few dozen times in my 24 years of riding. Mostly all when I was a dumb kid :lol: But to actually be bucked off? Only a couple of times, and all courtesy of my Arab gelding Playboy who knew every trick in the book for getting rid of his riders.

1. Spooked, spun and bolted at Pony Club camp, leaving me in the dirt (10 years old)
2. Bolted, bucked several times and launched me back first onto a gate which then catapulted me into the air, where I landed on razor sharp hunks of mud and slashed my back to ribbons (10 years old)
3. Bolted at the farm while riding him in a halter and finally got his head loose and bucked me off, making me do a somersault through the air and landing back first on a rock which cracked a rib and permenetly damaged my breathing (12 years old)
4. Bolted around a corner on ice and wiped out, coming down on my leg and destroying my left foot with a shattered growth plate, leaving me in therapy for several years and permenent damage (13 years old)

Somewhere into my teenage years, I got better at sticking with him. He dislodged me many more times then those, but those were the 4 bad ones I'll always remember thanks to the crippled body he left me with. :lol:


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you can count how many your still an amateur!! The most I have been bucked off in one day is four but then I engaged my brain and got things working a little better. Everytime you hit the ground you have found a hole in your training.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kevinshorses said:


> Everytime you hit the ground you have found a hole in your training.


I disagree.

Horses have eyes, ears and their own thought process. One example - My husband's mare was hooked by a steer. She bucked my husband off. NO WAY was that a hole in training.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

There may be a few exceptions but very few. Even if a horse is scared I would expected it to handle it without blowing up unless it's been gored then it gets a free pass. When a horse bucks it is not using its thought process it is reacting on instinct and that will get you in trouble every time.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kevinshorses said:


> There may be a few exceptions but very few. Even if a horse is scared I would expected it to handle it without blowing up unless it's been gored then it gets a free pass. When a horse bucks it is not using its thought process it is reacting on instinct and that will get you in trouble every time.


The last thing I want to ask my horse to give up is instinct.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

mls said:


> The last thing I want to ask my horse to give up is instinct.


That's what your horse has to give up to let you ride it at all. A horses instict is to kick at things around it's legs and never allow anything on it's back or to have control of it's face. A horses instinct is to push INTO pressure not give to it.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> That's what your horse has to give up to let you ride it at all. A horses instict is to kick at things around it's legs and never allow anything on it's back or to have control of it's face. A horses instinct is to push INTO pressure not give to it.


Very good point, Kevin!

My horse has to think, and it has to trust in me to steer it clear of a problem without letting "instinct" take over to run away from a falling leaf or a goofy shaped rock. But I'm not going to object if it runs us away from a cougar or something, lol.


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmmm bucked off just the once but loads of spills for other reasons!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been bucked off once (because of my own stupid mistake) and fallen off once (shortly after I got my horse... I didn't know how to put the saddle on correct, and it slipped off.).


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been riding for 9 years and have lost count of the times i've fallen off or gotten bucked off. The horse i'm training {or was training} bolted, bucked and reared every time I got on so i've fallen quite a bit.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Zero...I've only fallen/jumped off a horse once.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I think I've come off about 10 times. At least 6 of those were my little sisters pony teaching me a thing or two and throwing me to really get it in there. One was a little pony stud we were breaking when I was 10, I stayed on through all the bucks and got dumped when I expected a jump and got a turn. One was when the neighbors were trying to put the bulldoer bucket on their tractor next door. It fell, and my horse feel apart. 

All but a couple of falls were before I turned 12. (I'm 19 now) Lately I have been sticking better because I'm having to ride a little girl that thinks if she bucks often enough you will get off. Luckily she only bucks about 6 inches off the ground, but her last rider got off so its taking a while for her to realie that we won't. (I'm sure after saying this I'll go home and get tossed.)


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

In this past year alone I have been bucked of 7 times - one required a trip to the ER.

My girl is extremely hot and spooky. But I'm falling off less and less so I guess that's good.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

about 6 or 7 times


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh man I don't even remember.... lol I just know that I haven't been bucked off in a long time.. lately my falls have been related to horse tripping and falling lol


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Zero, but then Thoroughbreds are not talented buckers.


Haha on the contrary my horse is thoroughbred,and oh so talented at bucking, got me of on our first ride, and almost got my mum of. ;P


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Zero! My cousin Jessy says I could be a rodeo rider with the horses who attempted. LOL

But here is my list of who attempted:
- Scotia (QH x Belgian)
- Betsy (welsh x)
-Murray (my TB x QH)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it's something you find fun counting only when you're first starting your riding career :lol: after a few years of riding, you lose count. My guess would be probably around 4-5. I've fallen off dozens of times, I just dont typically get bucked off.


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

Rocky's first few rides in the spring always have at least a few bucks here and there. I have been bucked of once every year for the last three years. It's just the those first rides, after that absolutely no bucking.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Deliberately _bucked off_ or just fallen off? Because those two are completely different things.

In 32 years of owning and riding a myriad of horses, I'd say I've been _deliberately_ bucked off maybe 5 times total.

Fallen off because of balance issues or various other reasons? I don't really keep track of that because falling is the _rider's _error, not the horse's. 

Even if the horse spooks sideways at Mach 3 and you're unseated, it's _still_ rider error. If your seat was good and you were paying enough attention to your animal's state of mind, you wouldn't have fallen.

I've fallen plenty of times due to my own over confidence and not being more in tune with my horse. Not his fault, and I'll not say otherwise.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh probably at least a couple dozen times or more. Haha I really honestly don't know, too many to keep count of. My first pony would buck me off at least once a week when I first got her 19 or 20 years ago. Everyone told my mom to "sell that nasty pony!" I had her for 13 years though and ended up competing in mounted games nationally as well as in canada on her when I was a teen, so I think it was well worth eating dirt and all those nose bleeds.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

My horse, before I switched him to snaffle, would buck at any discrepancy in rein movement, not a good thing for my mother who's less experienced and had a problem with not keeping quiet with her hands, and even if I got caught off guard and jostled the reins the wrong way he'd throw out a buck. Switching to the snaffle made him a touch more forgiving especially to my mother so if she accidentally knocks his mouth he doesn't try to kill her.
He still bucks though on very rare occasions if he feels very excited/fresh but VERY rare occasions. 

He's successfully bucked me and my mother off once.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

I've had horses buck twice and rear once.

The first buck was an ill-tempered "lesson horse" who wanted me off his back. It didn't work.

Second buck was when my horse was telling me the new cinch was bugging him. It was a very slight buck, but a buck nonetheless.

The rear was another lesson horse who didn't want to canter for me. I got my way with her in the end, but it occurred to me that my instructor should have taken her apart for rearing on me — she puts little kids and beginners on that horse!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Ive been bucked off once. I've had to do an emergancy dismount once because my horse was bucking. I've fallen off too many times to count, but that was my fault not the horse's.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

only once!


----------



## PoNy PrInCeSs (Mar 21, 2010)

havnt been bucked of YET! lol been on a rear and fell off tho :S


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

ive riden many problem horses and im yet to get bucked off.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

None yet!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

im yet to be bucked off, however there are too many times to count where ive fallen off because ive not payed enough attention to the surroundings


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Once by a donkey and once by a pony, but never by a horse. odd. hahah
...although I also didn't have a saddle either time. Maybe I need to REALLY practice my bareback skills.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I've never been bucked off, yet. Always have so far been able to ride out the buck if/when it happens. Funny how I can sit a buck, but a refusal at a jump causes me to go flying... :lol:


----------



## horsegirl15 (Mar 16, 2010)

I've never been bucked off, but i have fallen off. I did see my friend get bucked off but it was the thrid time the horse had done it in the last 15 minutes and she didnt get bucked off until the third. It also wasnt the first time the horse had tried to buck her off. The horse only tries to buck you off if she doesnt like you or how you ride. Ive ridden her plenty of times and shes does wonderfully for me


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Honest to goodness bucked off (i.e. not rider error or some other silly horse shenanigans) once, and that was in December off a Appy mare that I was trying to evaluate. She quickly found a new home.

Other types of falling off more than I would really like to count.


----------



## Emmy (Dec 20, 2009)

Twice, however I've fallen off for other reasons way more times.


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I've only been bucked off once, I was still a very beginner rider and was not expecting it. I've fallen off... hmmm 8 times maybe? I've landed on my feet twice, but I've also sprained a wrist, and my latest and greatest one broke my foot which I'm still recovering from after three months. Here's a picture of my foot, and a video of the fall. The video doesn't show it, but after it cuts out I went flying and slammed into the wall of the arena.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I have only been bucked off twice but i can usually stick bucks but I have fallen off many times when I was younger


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

None, I'm proud to say  Brooke was pretty set on getting me off the last time I rode her in December...every time we a) cantered, b) landed from a jump, or c) neared a corner, she would set off into a spectacular bucking fit (that's winter Brookie for ya) but I looked down, thought about what a long fall it would be, and stuck on bahaha. I've actually only fallen off two times. Ever. in 6 years of riding. -_- Velcro butt?


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been riding years and have fallen 6 times. 2 of which were caused by bucking and 2 of which from the same horse.


----------



## sophielou10 (Apr 13, 2010)

i have fallen off about 10 times, but none from bucking.
the majority of my falls are from stanly, once jumping, and once when he spook( amongst others. however stanley used to buck loads, as in, every time you wanted him to walk on, trot,canter, or even just to be lead file. he no longer does this (whilst i ride him) when ever he is giving his little warning signs i give him a sharp tap with my crop and he normaly gets on with it.
also tetley who is 16. 3 hh has a very very very big buck, he hates other horses and puts his ears back and tries to bite or swing round and kick them, when you don't let him he starts bucking. i never fell off him.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

5 times. I've ridden for 7 years.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Truly bucked off? Once. It was a 3yr old mare I had. The trainer I sent her to for her start came off her more in 30 days than he cared for too. She got me off within the first week - at a walk. Not sure if she was stung, but it was a rodeo show. I came up and out of the saddle and landed on the cantle. Broke my saddle and chipped my pelvis and put my back out in so many places the chiropractor couldn't believe it. I have a horse shoe size and shape lump of scar tissue on my bum - I call it the ledge. No more string bikinis for me. It took me a while to get back on her, but I had to. She turned out okay and was sold off to another trainer.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

PS I find a bucking horse easier to ride than a bolter/rearer. I can feel a buck being co-ordinated beforehand and can 'usually' diffuse the situation before the horse can buck.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

4 times.
I've fallen off Dougal 7 times since owning him. He has bucked me off 3 times. Two of those times were also combined with a bolt [the most recent being on Friday. That hurt. A lot. I landed on my head. xD] and the other i landed on my feet. He bucks a lot. It's one of his favourite past times, haha. The other bucking-off was off a cheeky little HighlandXConnemara i used to ride.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Only once, thankfully. It was off my first horse I owned as a 13 year old. It was, naturally, painful. But worse than the pain, when I fell I landed hard on my side, temporarily dislocating my hip and knees, so now I am permanately bow-legged from the trauma and still have intense hip pain, and have to wear a knee brace when I ride, sometimes. Oh, what we do for our precious equines. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Not since I was quite small. Not to say I haven't fallen off plenty. Just not due to a buck in ages.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Never.... Touch wood! Every horse I've owned has had an almighty buck in it, some twisting some fly bucks but all very talented at it! I think I've just learnt to sit them but my lot do find it highly amusing to play with new riders... I shouldn't larf but it is a lil funny! I think they assume everybody can sit them :/ 
I think the difference being none of my horses do it to be nasty tho, just for fun! I dnt envy those of you who have the 'i wana deck you' buckers!!
H
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

